# White bugs ?



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

In my Shrimp tank I noticed what looks like white/silver bugs on the front glass and all over the wood. I did notice one of my cherries burried last week but don't think they are baby shrimp . Should I be concerned about them?


Thanks, Chris


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i would bet what your seeing are coepods, if it is in fact what they are they are harmless

just do a google search on fw coepods


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

How does this bugs look like? If they are worm like might b planaria


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

jkhcjris said:


> In my Shrimp tank I noticed what looks like white/silver bugs on the front glass and all over the wood. I did notice one of my cherries burried last week but don't think they are baby shrimp . Should I be concerned about them?
> 
> Thanks, Chris


If they look anything like the below pictures, then congratulations, you've got baby shrimps!!!!








Source: Baby Cherry Shrimp








Source: Baby cherry shrimp


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Claudia said:


> How does this bugs look like? If they are worm like might b planaria


Definetly not Planaria.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

macframalama said:


> i would bet what your seeing are coepods, if it is in fact what they are they are harmless
> 
> just do a google search on fw coepods


They are so small I can not make out a body type. Just that they look like s,\mall specs of sand and they are moving around and some are swimming.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

jobber said:


> If they look anything like the below pictures, then congratulations, you've got baby shrimps!!!!
> 
> View attachment 12636
> 
> ...


In your second picture the specs on the glass between the shrimp are kinda what they look like.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry I don't have my camera at work to take a close up . I will try and remember to bring it tomorrow.


Chris


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

jkhcjris said:


> Sorry I don't have my camera at work to take a close up . I will try and remember to bring it tomorrow.
> 
> Chris


If they're not baby shrimps, they could any wide ranged variety of harmless freshwater copepods. A micro-organism that fish love snacking on.











Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

jobber said:


> If they're not baby shrimps, they could be harmless freshwater copepods (aka. "Cyclops"). A micro-organism that fish love snacking on.


By that video I would agree they are copepods. I have no fish in with my shrimp to eat them. i am sure that is why there are so many..

Thanks for the ID's, Chris


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its not a bad thing if anything it is an indicator of a properly cycled tank and good water quality


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Gilding motion, round in shape? Maybe ostracod?


----------

